# Fountain Pens - My collection



## Prashant pandey

Dear Friends,

Through this thread i wish to share my insignificant collection of pens. My collection is made up of mostly Indian fountain pens. I consider myself as an Infant in the world of Fountain pens and would need the help of all you friends here to know them better.

I hope you enjoy them.

Regards,
Prashant Pandey


----------



## Prashant pandey

*Rajmoti Ebonite fountain pens

*I start this thread with a Vintage Rajmoti ebonite pen.Name of the manufacturer - rajmoti is etched on the cap clip in Hindi. The steel nib reads blaze super tipped fine. This is an eye-dropper filler and from what i understand was made in the state of Gujarat India around the 70s. AFAIK these pens are not made anymore.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice.


----------



## Prashant pandey

My Oliver F27 with Schmidt M Nib


----------



## Hayseed Brown

Prashant pandey said:


> My Oliver F27 with Schmidt M Nib


Cool. It's nice to see some different pens. I like the colors on that Oliver.


----------



## tsbphd

I agree that the green on that pen is very cool. Also, your first pen with an eyedropper filling mechanism is quite interesting, too.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Hayseed Brown said:


> Cool. It's nice to see some different pens. I like the colors on that Oliver.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Prashant pandey

tsbphd said:


> I agree that the green on that pen is very cool. Also, your first pen with an eyedropper filling mechanism is quite interesting, too.


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Prashant pandey

*My Wing Sung 234 fountain pen

*


----------



## Prashant pandey

Boaer starwalker pen. A nice inexpensive metal body pen with a convertor filling system. I inked it with a bril blue black ink. I have shared pictures of the writing samples as well.


----------



## tsbphd

That is an interesting looking ink. I had not heard of it before; does the ink have a slight green tint to it at certain angles?


----------



## Magic Stick

allow me to share mine 

Sheaffer VFM Medium nib














Cheap, very comfy in my skinny hand, and it does look like prestigious thang.


----------



## Prashant pandey

tsbphd said:


> That is an interesting looking ink. I had not heard of it before; does the ink have a slight green tint to it at certain angles?


Thank you for your kind words. Bril is an Indian stationary product brand and has been making fountain pens and inks for more than 50 years. They have manufacturing units in Bangalore and Chennai.

I guess the light is playing a trick in the picture i have posted as i am not sure if it has a greenish effect in it.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Magic Stick said:


> allow me to share mine
> 
> Sheaffer VFM Medium nib
> View attachment 4116273
> View attachment 4116281
> 
> 
> Cheap, very comfy in my skinny hand, and it does look like prestigious thang.


Hey Magic stick,

You and everyone else is quite welcome to share their collection of pens on this thread. That sheaffer looks quite good in your hand. Hope to see more from you.


----------



## Prashant pandey

*Jinhao X450 NIBMEISTER EDITION fountain pen
*
An inexpensive pen which is quite smooth and wet on paper










































Writing sample


----------



## Trel

Great thread, Prashant. Let's see some collections!

Here's mine. (I apologize about the picture quality. I really should spend some money on a decent camera.)










From left to right:
OMAS Ogiva 557, Sailor 1911M, Platinum #3776 Century, Pelikan M800, Pelikan Pelikano (my first fountain pen from my childhood), Montegrappa Fortuna, Esterbrook Model J, Pilot Capless, Delta Dolcevita Slim, Montblanc Slimline (my first "nice" pen), Sailor 1911M, Danitrio Tosca.


----------



## rott3

Prashant pandey said:


> My Oliver F27 with Schmidt M Nib


Beautifull Writting Instrument! Congratulations...


----------



## Prashant pandey

Great Collection.



Trel said:


> Great thread, Prashant. Let's see some collections!
> 
> Here's mine. (I apologize about the picture quality. I really should spend some money on a decent camera.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> OMAS Ogiva 557, Sailor 1911M, Platinum #3776 Century, Pelikan M800, Pelikan Pelikano (my first fountain pen from my childhood), Montegrappa Fortuna, Esterbrook Model J, Pilot Capless, Delta Dolcevita Slim, Montblanc Slimline (my first "nice" pen), Sailor 1911M, Danitrio Tosca.


----------



## Crazyaboutwatches

Prashant pandey said:


> *Jinhao X450 NIBMEISTER EDITION fountain pen
> *
> An inexpensive pen which is quite smooth and wet on paper
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126937
> 
> 
> Writing sample
> 
> View attachment 4126945


Nice pen. Did you notice any difference between the regular jinhao and this? because my experience with jinhaos tells me that almost all of them already quite are smooth and wet.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Crazyaboutwatches said:


> Nice pen. Did you notice any difference between the regular jinhao and this? because my experience with jinhaos tells me that almost all of them already quite are smooth and wet.


I agree and I wanted to know the same but unfortunately as in many cases the seller did not have an answer. I have a few other pens from Jinhao too and they are smooth as well. This is much smoother and wetter in my opinion. I love the pen and the way it moves on paper and that is good enough for me.

Would love to see your collection of Jinhao pens and if you could share writing samples that would be even better along with some details about the feed and nibs etc.


----------



## Prashant pandey

*Realto Royal and Corona - *Indian Eye Dropper fillers


----------



## Crazyaboutwatches

Prashant pandey said:


> *Realto Royal and Corona - *Indian Eye Dropper fillers
> 
> View attachment 4182666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182682


nice pens!


----------



## Crazyaboutwatches

Prashant pandey said:


> I agree and I wanted to know the same but unfortunately as in many cases the seller did not have an answer. I have a few other pens from Jinhao too and they are smooth as well. This is much smoother and wetter in my opinion. I love the pen and the way it moves on paper and that is good enough for me.
> 
> Would love to see your collection of Jinhao pens and if you could share writing samples that would be even better along with some details about the feed and nibs etc.


I am sorry but I don't have any jinhaos left with me. I gave them to my friends to convert them into fp geeks . And I don't think I will have a few around me as well as I am having a growing interest for the indian eyedropper pens but you know I may change my mind anytime


----------



## Crazyaboutwatches

This is probaly the most jinhaoish pen I have left. It is a reynolds pen which, I was told, made by jinhao.


----------



## Crazyaboutwatches

My favourite fountain pen. My ratnamson No. 15.


----------



## Prashant pandey

*My Parker 45 students pen.
*
It has a plastic shell and barrel section. Has a silver metal cap, silver arrow and clutch ring. An interesting feature of this pen is its semi hooded nib, which can be easily unscrewed from the pen and be replaced with other nibs. It has an aerometric ink filling system. This pen is quite similar to the Parker 45 classic pens. Major difference between the two is the nibs. While the student version came with steel nibs, classic series had a 14k gold nib. I have inked my pen with a bril red ink. I found my pen to be bit scratchy (it does have a smooth spot at a certain angle though _) . The writing though is smooth and wet to my satisfaction. I really like it and have been using it for the past few days for my regular writing. I have also attached the writing samples. Any further inputs and additions to my knowledge are welcome.

_


----------



## MrCCartel

My passion for photography shows in my pen collection. Here is most of my collection. With the exception of a Visconti Wall Street I just added.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

Here's the new Visconti next to my 90 year red gold 146.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

I like the bright, acrylic pen!


----------



## MrCCartel

Mediocre said:


> I like the bright, acrylic pen!


Actually it's Celluloid. But it looks like acryl.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

Other than my Lamy 2000 series ballpoint, propelling pencil and fountain pen, I only have these two in my primary collection.





Cased in these.


----------



## MrCCartel

Snoweagle said:


> Other than my Lamy 2000 series ballpoint, propelling pencil and fountain pen, I only have these two in my primary collection.


How is the retractable nib? Is it like the coolest thing ever? I haven't even held one yet. I want to try one soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby75

Very nice collection especially along side the FC


----------



## Snoweagle

MrCCartel said:


> How is the retractable nib? Is it like the coolest thing ever? I haven't even held one yet. I want to try one soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very smooth when twisting the cap for extension/retraction and the nib has excellent flex while writing, a lot smoother than my Lamy 2000.

No regrets purchasing it. You should really give it a try.


----------



## Prashant pandey

A few days back won this pen on eBay. Com for USD 2.88 with free shipping. It's a LAN BI TOU 707 with an italic (actually fude) nib. I received it today, inked it with a pelikan brilliant black and discovered it to be a smooth writer, though I must say that it will take me sometime to get a hang of it. Overall a good value for money pen.


----------



## jhonxyz

for every pen lover it will be a treat if you visit william penn…they have a very unique collection of feather ink pens which I really difficult to find now in stores and they offer great deals on these pens…I purchased a couple of these pens from the site at very reasonable price compared to the market price and they work perfectly..would recommend this to all the pen lovers...


----------



## Prashant pandey

Got my pens a home


----------



## 1992watch

Wonderful! Do you guys find fountain pens messy at all? Sorry if my question is misinformed, I'm a newbie on this topic.


----------



## tsbphd

1992watch said:


> Wonderful! Do you guys find fountain pens messy at all? Sorry if my question is misinformed, I'm a newbie on this topic.


I love fountain pens and do not find them messy. The first time or two that I inked up a pen using bottled ink I did end up getting some ink on my fingers, but it was really trivial. I write with bladder, plunger, piston and cartridge-converter pens that all fill right from the bottle with ink and have no issues. The only time I had an issue with a pen was after one had been tuned-up after not being used for several _decades. _ It has since stopped leaking.


----------



## craig00

Lovely.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Experiment with inks - Its a combination of these three inks. I found the Daytone mauve quite watery so mixed it with Chelpark Royal Blue and Pelikan Brilliant red to arrive at this color.



















Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

Latest acquisition Sheaffer Taranis


----------



## ResidentR

I've been interested in fountain pens for a while, but as I was alternating studying and reading through forums today, this thread was the one that made me feel like I would die if I had to write another single letter with the awful ball-point pen I was using. Checked two places before I found anything, and I now have an ugly bright red plastic Sheaffer. I've thoroughly enjoyed using it so far. Thanks for the great pictures, I hope you enjoy your collection!


----------



## Prashant pandey

ResidentR said:


> I've been interested in fountain pens for a while, but as I was alternating studying and reading through forums today, this thread was the one that made me feel like I would die if I had to write another single letter with the awful ball-point pen I was using. Checked two places before I found anything, and I now have an ugly bright red plastic Sheaffer. I've thoroughly enjoyed using it so far. Thanks for the great pictures, I hope you enjoy your collection!


Thank you and welcome to the world of fountain pens.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

Best wishes to all the fountain pen lovers. It's a Deccan Supreme in this picture. Deccan pens are renowned pen manufacturers based out of Hyderabad,India.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Sulekha inks are made in Kolkata/Calcutta India and is one of the few Indian ink brands that have survived the test of time.I was lucky to add these 7 ink shades of Sulekha inks to my writing desk.


----------



## perpetum

MrCCartel said:


> My passion for photography shows in my pen collection. Here is most of my collection. With the exception of a Visconti Wall Street I just added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice I love MB !


----------



## turbineboy

MrCCartel said:


> My passion for photography shows in my pen collection. Here is most of my collection. With the exception of a Visconti Wall Street I just added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well photographed....and some sweet pens.


----------



## turbineboy

Here is my collection.....

Some of these have been handed down....some were purchased and used by me 35+ years ago....and some are as new as 2016/2017.

Not pictured is the 146 barley silver fountain pen and a parker 51 set that I leave at work.


----------



## Gary Drainville

turbineboy said:


> Here is my collection.....
> 
> Some of these have been handed down....some were purchased and used by me 35+ years ago....and some are as new as 2016/2017.
> 
> Not pictured is the 146 barley silver fountain pen and a parker 51 set that I leave at work.
> View attachment 11313210


Beautiful collection - do you rotate them often as your daily pen? Nice selection of Montblanc's, my favourite and smoothest is my 149.

Gary


----------



## tar6

turbineboy said:


> Here is my collection.....
> 
> Some of these have been handed down....some were purchased and used by me 35+ years ago....and some are as new as 2016/2017.
> 
> Not pictured is the 146 barley silver fountain pen and a parker 51 set that I leave at work.
> View attachment 11313210


Got me stunned at your collection....how do you rotate them also do you have a favorite?


----------



## turbineboy

I do rotate thru them every other month or depending on the occassion. Right now I am using my grandfathers 149 and the diamond tipped le grand rollerball (both on right side top row). The 146 helps me take notes and the rollerball helps with math....can't explain it...but works for me. 
Late last year I was using the 100th anniversary for everything. Maybe next month switch to a ballpoint and fountain pen combo. The color of the ink sets the tone...I guess.

I don't believe in buying a pen or watch as an investment....you have to use them so it becomes a part of who you are.


----------



## turbineboy




----------



## turbineboy

MB 149 pictured above....it should be around 45-50 years old....still writes like new....


----------



## turbineboy

I am not sure what they call this one....but it has a diamond of some sort where the star usually is. A very comfortable rollerball.


----------



## turbineboy

Gary Drainville said:


> Beautiful collection - do you rotate them often as your daily pen? Nice selection of Montblanc's, my favourite and smoothest is my 149.
> 
> Gary


Thank you for the compliment. 
I agree....the 149 is my favorite as well. Something about that pen fits just right.


----------



## jar

turbineboy said:


> MB 149 pictured above....it should be around 45-50 years old....still writes like new....


Better pictures would help date it, particularly of the nib and feed. Also what is the color of the piston threads?


----------



## Gary Drainville

turbineboy said:


> MB 149 pictured above....it should be around 45-50 years old....still writes like new....


Those 149`s are tanks! I have one that`s about 30 years old and it writes as smooth as silk.

Gary


----------



## turbineboy

jar said:


> Better pictures would help date it, particularly of the nib and feed. Also what is the color of the piston threads?












Sorry for the poor quality images. Did not know you could tell age of these by the nibs. Both the pens in the above image have purple ink in them now....the 149 and the traveller seem to have gold and silver nibs. The 149 looks like it may have 3 shades....but hard to tell. The traveller has 2 shades of nib metal.

I recently filled up the 149 and I think the threads are brass/gold colored. There is no serial number on the 149.


----------



## the pearl

beautiful


----------



## jar

turbineboy said:


> Sorry for the poor quality images. Did not know you could tell age of these by the nibs. Both the pens in the above image have purple ink in them now....the 149 and the traveller seem to have gold and silver nibs. The 149 looks like it may have 3 shades....but hard to tell. The traveller has 2 shades of nib metal.
> 
> I recently filled up the 149 and I think the threads are brass/gold colored. There is no serial number on the 149.


One the 149...if it is a bicolor 18K nib that places it between 1990 and 1994, a tricolor 18K nib would place it after 1994. The traveler of course is a newer pen.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Parker Duofold junior









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnin_Ute

20180406_200518 by Brad Merrill, on Flickr


----------



## Prashant pandey

Recieved earlier today - Parker Duofold Senior









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

Latest addition Parker Duofold.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

Parker Slimfold (UK)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbineboy

Where is a good place to get these in such nice condition ?

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

turbineboy said:


> Where is a good place to get these in such nice condition ?


Vintage pen dealers. Many are restorers. Be aware, tho, you're gonna pay for the condition.

Good place to start is here:

PenBookmarks.com - Pen Dealers - Vintage and Auction Houses

Several I know:

InkPen -- Joel Hamilton. Almost a neighbor.
Southern Scribe 
nibs.com -- John Mottishaw. He lists some of his vintage online.
vintagepens.com -- David Nishimura. One of the best sources for serious, collector-grade pieces...but by the same token, pricey! 
vacumania -- David Isaacson. Met him a few times. A major Vacumatic collector. He doesn't do the restorations himself, but I know who he does use, and that guy's a pro. 
Pendemonium 
The PENguin -- Rick Propas specializes in vintage Pelikans. First place I'd look for an exotic 100N or 101N.

My other suggestion: hit a major pen show, one that lasts 3-4 days. Preferably, no later than Friday.

https://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Show-Schedule.html

I've been to Chicago and LA; love to hit Columbus up, just never worked out. But you'll have dozens of dealers with thousands of pens up, from every era, almost every price point imaginable. (You're not gonna find Lamy Safaris at these tables...it's not worth it. Pen shows are expensive for the sellers.) If it's a 4 day show, be there Thursday. It's the least crowded, so you get the most chance to talk...and that's a big chunk of the value of attending. And you're getting to touch, and look directly. Quite often, play with a true, vintage flexible nib.

If you're gonna stay primarily modern? Better bet is actually go on the general admission days, which means the weekends. Thursday and Friday are for show attendees, which means also things like any seminars they'll have. Chicago Pen Show's also had an auction. More collector-grade stuff by and large...rarer pieces. Still fun. 

Last point...cash is king at a pen show. Most of the sellers are individuals, so credit card fees are non-trivial to them.


----------



## Prashant pandey

turbineboy said:


> Where is a good place to get these in such nice condition ?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


I have bought many from eBay

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

Prashant pandey said:


> I have bought many from eBay


And that's viable...but it's also risky. I'm somewhat less worried about fakes as just basic condition. Common eBay rules apply...buy the seller before you buy the item. There is no such thing as overdisclosure. Check the seller's other listings, not just the one you're considering. Check feedback. Check similar models, if you can, to try to get an idea on prices.

All the things you'd do when considering a vintage watch, but most pens aren't particularly pricey. And returning it to function is relatively routine these days, and not too expensive.


----------



## Prashant pandey

gangrel said:


> And that's viable...but it's also risky. I'm somewhat less worried about fakes as just basic condition. Common eBay rules apply...buy the seller before you buy the item. There is no such thing as overdisclosure. Check the seller's other listings, not just the one you're considering. Check feedback. Check similar models, if you can, to try to get an idea on prices.
> 
> All the things you'd do when considering a vintage watch, but most pens aren't particularly pricey. And returning it to function is relatively routine these days, and not too expensive.


I totally agree with you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

An English Parker Duofold. Got it back from service. A very wet writer









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

Swan self filler, Mabie Todd and co Ltd. Made in England.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myste28

I am glad to see this thread. I too am a fountain pen lover & I would love to post some shots of my pens.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Myste28 said:


> I am glad to see this thread. I too am a fountain pen lover & I would love to post some shots of my pens.
> View attachment 13353475


Beautiful, can you please share more details about the pen.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myste28

This is a Duke 'Red Jade' that I got from a seller on ebay who was highly recommended.


----------



## Myste28

The top photo is a Skagen watch & a Pilot Stella 90s. In the bottom is a Hero & a Sailor pocket pen.


----------



## Dinky1

Here's my very modest collection of Parkers, Watermans & the solitary Pilot Metropolitan 








And a few inks for a dash of color


----------



## Prashant pandey

Dinky1 said:


> Here's my very modest collection of Parkers, Watermans & the solitary Pilot Metropolitan
> View attachment 13361549
> 
> 
> And a few inks for a dash of color
> 
> View attachment 13361551


Nice collection. Waterman brown is one of my Favourite inks.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Myste28 said:


> View attachment 13357909
> View attachment 13357913
> The top photo is a Skagen watch & a Pilot Stella 90s. In the bottom is a Hero & a Sailor pocket pen.


Awesome

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Some entry level Maki-e pens:


----------



## jar

All in the Family:
From Top: Platinum Izumo Akatame; Platinum #3776 Ascending Dragon, Nakaya Portable Writer Hekitamenuri


----------



## Prashant pandey

Recent addition NOS (New Old Stock) made in USA Sheaffer's snorkel fountain pen with the original box and papers.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyhoang

wow nice, those lines are gorgeous


----------



## Prashant pandey

andyhoang said:


> wow nice, those lines are gorgeous


Thank you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

The Mountain Birds arrive
and disturb
the Cherry Blossoms​Haiku by Yamaguichi Seison and art Chinkin (carved artwork highlighted with Maki-e) by Katsuhiro
























































​


----------



## Prashant pandey

jar said:


> The Mountain Birds arrive
> and disturb
> the Cherry Blossoms​Haiku by Yamaguichi Seison and art Chinkin (carved artwork highlighted with Maki-e) by Katsuhiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Amazing. Too good 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

Montblanc Monte Rosa









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jar




----------



## Prashant pandey

jar said:


>


Oh wow ! Please tell me more about this pen. What is the story behind getting this pen etc.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Prashant pandey said:


> Oh wow ! Please tell me more about this pen. What is the story behind getting this pen etc.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That is the Montegrappa 80th Anniversary pen. There were 1912 (Year Montegrappa started) pens made. It is Sterling Silver with an 18k nib. The storage tube, pen and the ring around the documentation are all Sterling silver. It was released in 1992 of course.

Montegrappa has made many wonderful all Sterling silver fountain pens.


----------



## Prashant pandey

jar said:


> That is the Montegrappa 80th Anniversary pen. There were 1912 (Year Montegrappa started) pens made. It is Sterling Silver with an 18k nib. The storage tube, pen and the ring around the documentation are all Sterling silver. It was released in 1992 of course.
> 
> Montegrappa has made many wonderful all Sterling silver fountain pens.


Fabulous. Thank you for sharing the details.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

My in the box Montblanc 221 fountain pen









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwal6718

Nice collection


----------



## turbineboy

A family photo.
I wish they would put down if it was a fine nib or medium on the nib itself.


----------



## Prashant pandey

turbineboy said:


> A family photo.
> I wish they would put down if it was a fine nib or medium on the nib itself.


Wow what a line up

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisVan

These are all so lovely. would love to get into collecting pens like these some day.


----------



## Prashant pandey

My vintage Parker junior in its original box.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Nice collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

SOIC  State of Ink Collection for the year 2019. Daytone inks, I have kept separately.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

Great inks

My son bought me a bottle of Moss Green ink by Graf von Faber Castell
cant wait to fill up my M1000 and see this beauty flow


----------



## Prashant pandey

Simon said:


> Great inks
> 
> My son bought me a bottle of Moss Green ink by Graf von Faber Castell
> cant wait to fill up my M1000 and see this beauty flow


Do share pictures

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## addylo

Hi all. I'm just beginning to go down the fountain pen rabbit hole. Here's my collection so far (with a few rollerballs thrown in).


----------



## Prashant pandey

Simon said:


> Great inks
> 
> My son bought me a bottle of Moss Green ink by Graf von Faber Castell
> cant wait to fill up my M1000 and see this beauty flow


That's great. Do share a writing example.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

addylo said:


> Hi all. I'm just beginning to go down the fountain pen rabbit hole. Here's my collection so far (with a few rollerballs thrown in).
> 
> View attachment 14740497


Wow..good luck with your collection.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey

State of fountain pen collection. Apart from this I have pens in various boxes both in original watch box and storage boxes. Wish me luck and happy new year.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

Latest addition was a combination of basic and fancy: Pelikan M205 Star Ruby, the pen that was issued to go with the Edelstein Ink of the Year for 2019. Red with some purple overtones. What they threw in with this one, tho, was to include tiny iridescent flecks suspended in the ruby matrix. Subtle; you won't see it from even, say, a foot away. Quite attractive tho. Basic as well, as it's got the steel Pelikan nib.

Gave me the Christmas pair...cuz I also have the Aventurine.


----------



## pyiyha

Some of my collection...

Waterman's Ideal 7, pen and pencil set:








MontBlanc 146, 221, 220P, 12, 22:


----------



## Prashant pandey

pyiyha said:


> Some of my collection...
> 
> Waterman's Ideal 7, pen and pencil set:
> View attachment 14778329
> 
> 
> MontBlanc 146, 221, 220P, 12, 22:
> View attachment 14778337
> View attachment 14778343
> View attachment 14778345
> View attachment 14778347


Very nice collection. Do share more.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Partizan555

Montblanc Otto von Bismarck limited 71 pieces


----------



## Prashant pandey

Partizan555 said:


> Montblanc Otto von Bismarck limited 71 pieces
> View attachment 14915831
> View attachment 14915833
> View attachment 14915839
> View attachment 14915835
> View attachment 14915843


Wow

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha

Pelikan set, 1950's: 400NN fountain pen, 450 pencil, 355 ball point








Parker Vacumatic set: fountain pen and pencil




















Wahl Rosewood, 1920's








Waterman Ideal 92-J








Sheaffer Imperial VIII TD


----------



## Shamsuzzaman Sadi

I've my own fountain pen collection. Here is for example:








Platinum 3776









Platinum 3776 uncapped.









Moonman M2 with Bock #5 titanium nib


















Deccan Advocate









TWSBI GO








Airmail Wality 71JT










My Fountain Pouches

And here comes my inks:


----------



## Prashant pandey

My collection of vintage Parker fountain pens


----------



## Simon

Mine all packed away not very neatly, in boxes - I have about 180 vintage


----------



## Batboy

@Simon Nice collection! Is that an orange Duofold in there? 

Now all you need is a decent pen box


----------



## Simon

Batboy said:


> @Simon Nice collection! Is that an orange Duofold in there?
> 
> Now all you need is a decent pen box


I know -but the wife didnt want em displayed - so had to sneak em in 
Its a Parker Duofold Big Red from 1930ish (but they appear orange in the early plastic, the 1920's ones were more reddish hard rubber) - 
I have another orange/red set in one of those boxes, also a Jade Green set


----------



## Prashant pandey

My vintage Esterbrook (USA) 2556 and 2668.


----------



## ArchiMark

Nice pens and pics, Prashant and others that have posted.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prashant pandey

Mont Blanc Monte Rosa 042 from my collection.


----------



## belia

Prashant pandey said:


> *Rajmoti Ebonite fountain pens*
> 
> I start this thread with a Vintage Rajmoti ebonite pen.Name of the manufacturer - rajmoti is etched on the cap clip in Hindi. The steel nib reads blaze super tipped fine. This is an eye-dropper filler and from what i understand was made in the state of Gujarat India around the 70s. AFAIK these pens are not made anymore.
> 
> View attachment 3244602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244642


That's a very unique and interesting pen. Very nice to see.


----------



## belia

Prashant pandey said:


> *Jinhao X450 NIBMEISTER EDITION fountain pen*
> 
> An inexpensive pen which is quite smooth and wet on paper
> 
> View attachment 4126897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126937
> 
> 
> Writing sample
> 
> View attachment 4126945


Very elegant looking. I've heard good things about Jinhao, but have never bought one.


----------



## Rored

Nice to everyone's collection. Here is mine. Love to hear your feedback!



















From the top

1. Georg Jensen Smithy Sterling Silver Hand Made Fountain Pen
2. Parker Duofold Centennial Blue Chevron fountain 
3. St Dupont Line D Windsor fountain black Palladium and Chinese Laquer
4. St Dupont Line D Windsor fountain black Palladium and Chinese Laquer
5. Waterman Liason Cobra Fountain
6. Waterman Liason Cobra Rollerball
7. Parker Duofold Centennial Blue Marble Fountain
8. Parker Duofold International Blue Marble Rollerball
9. Faber Castell Black Resin ball point


----------



## Batboy

The chevron pattern on the Duofold looks terrific!


----------



## Rored

Batboy said:


> The chevron pattern on the Duofold looks terrific!


Thanks! Out of the lot my fav is surprisingly the ST Dupont Windsor. It's difficult to explain it just feels amazing in hand. The fit and finish is better anything else I see and the writing experience is a joy! I liked is so much that I purchased the same one in Black Palladium.

Cheers,
Ro


----------



## nick10

My Montblanc 149 from early 70's


----------

